# Longines "speedsonic" For Sale



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Its on the US bay for under a grand BIN.Just a heads up.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

johndozier said:


> Its on the US bay for under a grand BIN.Just a heads up.


If its the one i think it is, the case variation is a rare one...however i have serious doubts regarding the dial.

Got the ID number???


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

johndozier said:


> Its on the US bay for under a grand BIN.Just a heads up.


Have you got an item number.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Item # 220396733000


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Although pics aren't great...looks like a redial to me....movement plaque is wrong, should be L.749, so has had 6312 module fitted...not a major problem but it ain't right, and bracelet looks remarkably like an Omega with a Longines clasp on it...

Just my opinion though.....case type is rare though...so could be worth a punt for someone...


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

I stand in awe of Keith's knowledge. I might have gone for it myself if he had not chimed in. I have several hummers and early quartz I would dearly love to have him go over. Alas he lives on the other side of the pond (from my viewpoint) and the hassles with customs might prove to be too much. Kindest regards John Dozier


----------

